# a cautionary tale



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

so i decided to order pinkies online because they are so expensive. online is expensive too because of the shipping, but still less. anyway, i placed an order with this website: http://www.houstonherp.com/RodentPrices.htm
my payment went through, but there was no confirmation of purchase. two days later i started wondering and sent an inquiry. and then some more inquires. i never got a response and the pinkies never arrived. so i went ahead and opened a PayPal dispute.

the good news: they refunded me without a single word of explanation, let alone an apology. but at least i got my money back without waiting for months for PayPal to review the case, etc.

doh. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> so i decided to order pinkies online because they are so expensive. online is expensive too because of the shipping, but still less. anyway, i placed an order with this website: http://www.houstonherp.com/RodentPrices.htm
> my payment went through, but there was no confirmation of purchase. two days later i started wondering and sent an inquiry. and then some more inquires. i never got a response and the pinkies never arrived. so i went ahead and opened a PayPal dispute.
> 
> the good news: they refunded me without a single word of explanation, let alone an apology. but at least i got my money back without waiting for months for PayPal to review the case, etc.
> ...


Makes me so glad I have an exotics pet shop for foods


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

TWCOGAR said:


> Makes me so glad I have an exotics pet shop for foods


how much do you pay for each?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > Makes me so glad I have an exotics pet shop for foods
> ...


1.25 ea


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

$1.25? :shock: wow. I can never manage to sell them for more than 0.50 a piece! Must be no competition in that area.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> $1.25? :shock: wow. I can never manage to sell them for more than 0.50 a piece! Must be no competition in that area.


rodentpro sells bags (100 count) for $16, but shipping is $30 or $40


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

exactly, they charge insane amounts for the dry ice if you have them shipped...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> $1.25? :shock: wow. I can never manage to sell them for more than 0.50 a piece! Must be no competition in that area.


Yep their the only game for about 50 + miles in my area they do reduce if bought in bulk I figure since they do for meal worms and crickets


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

TWCOGAR said:


> LizardGirl said:
> 
> 
> > $1.25? :shock: wow. I can never manage to sell them for more than 0.50 a piece! Must be no competition in that area.
> ...


reduce how?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

The price if you buy a lot they do a discount like I've bought 100 Crickets and its like $4.50 and when I buy 200 Crickets its $8.00

With Meal worms 100 is like $2.50 and 200 is like $4.50

So I figure if I ever bought maybe 10 pinkies or more they'd be like idk 1.00 or less each just never had the need to buy so many


----------

